# metal dectors what is a good one for the beach



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

anybody know anything about them


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

I have an ancient White's Eagle II and found a bunch of change and car keys on Jacksonville Beach with it as a kid (even found a .50 cal BMG shell). Used it in Va and found several Civil War bullets near Wilderness Battlefield. Haven't used it in 15 years, though, so I'm completely out of the metal detector loop. I know White's, Garrett, and Fisher make good products, and you'd probably be fine with any of those on the beach.

I'd like to find an "all around" detector that could be used for diving and on land. Anyone ever dive with them?


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Whatever this kid was using.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/11/18/world/main7068579.shtml?tag=mncol;lst;1


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

JW Fisher is the best underwater one but they are expensive. Next in line is the Fisher UW detector. I know the same name but they are different manufacturers. It's hard to get a UW and surface one in the same model but both the UW ones work OK on surface.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought this one about 3 Months ago and have only used it once or twice.

Whites BeachHunter 300 Beach Series

I did alot of research before I Spent $1000 on it and it was the best out there in that price range!

If your interested please let me know.

I have found a few necklaces and a Few rinds...many Coins ...


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

yes are u trying to sell it,or do u know where to get it locally thanks give me a shout 8502875650


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

tld15uga said:


> I have an ancient White's Eagle II and found a bunch of change and car keys on Jacksonville Beach with it as a kid (even found a .50 cal BMG shell). Used it in Va and found several Civil War bullets near Wilderness Battlefield. Haven't used it in 15 years, though, so I'm completely out of the metal detector loop. I know White's, Garrett, and Fisher make good products, and you'd probably be fine with any of those on the beach.
> 
> I'd like to find an "all around" detector that could be used for diving and on land. Anyone ever dive with them?


 not me but it would be fun


----------

